# Advice: getting started Raising meat goats in texas



## carrie994 (Aug 17, 2016)

We have some boers and pygmys, and we are in the VERY early stages of considering raising boers to sell as meat...do you sell to processers? Individuals? Sale barns/auctions?

Any resources or advice you'd like to share is more than welcome!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

First off keep the male boers as far from possible from any pygmy does. I am no help as far as raising to sell for meat since I raise show goats. But the kids that don't sell for show go to a sale barn.


----------



## Boer86 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a starter herd that I am adding does to when I can find good ones.

As the herd grows to the point of selling I would recommend trying to sell to individuals at a price your goats are worth depending on their quality and genetics. After you feel you have offered them long enough to the local market I would take them to the sale barn. Maybe try to find out what sizes bring the best prices also time of year also has a big factor on price and demand so you want to time kidding and grow out to meet these times and weights for maximum demand and profit.


----------

